# [OT] Gentoo causa dipendenza?

## Cazzantonio

Volevo installare una slackware su un portatile ormai un po' troppo vecchiotto per reggere i ritmi di compilazione di gentoo (pentium III 1ghz)... mi è presa una fatica indescrivibile tanto che sto valutando di potare tutto e mettere una gentoo pure lì!  :Shocked: 

Gentoo è una distribuzione enormemente comoda (non fosse per il fatto che si deve compilare proprio tutto... ok c'è il grp ma non è la sessa cosa di fare emerge sync && emerge -pvDu world...) e mi sa che ormai mi sono assuefatto così tanto che tornare ad una distruibuzione normale a "pacchetti" e sorgenti compilati a mano mi sta una fatica.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

No! Non devo arrendermi alla dipendenza! Ora provo a metterci debian!  :Twisted Evil: 

Quanti di voi si sentirebbero di mettersi a smanettare su altre distribuzioni dopo aver provato gentoo? Che lo farebbero davvero per un proprio pc, non per lavoro/obbligo

----------

## n3m0

Si però solo perchè sono curioso, mai per sostituire Gentoo (a meno che non accada sto miracolo che sta distro è più na capata di Gentoo) e solo nella mia vmware, mai in una partizione a parte, così non devo riavviare Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

A finale, si, porta dipendenza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxer

visto che ho votato sì però devo motivare    :Wink: 

dunque anche io mi trovo benissimo con gentoo e non intendo cambiare (almeno a breve termine), comunque intanto proverei altri sistemi operativi, ma non ho particolari motivi per provare altre distribuzioni linux!

cioè tanto più o meno funzionano tutte allo stesso modo, perciò se voglio provare qualcosa provo sistemi operativi con caratteristiche molto diverse, che so MacOsX, Bsd o chissà...

----------

## xchris

si...

perche'?

- perche' non e' bene chiudersi su una sola distro

- perche' potrebbe sempre nascere qc di migliore (gentoo non e' perfetta)

- perche' sono un curiosone  :Smile: 

- perche' in alcuni ambiti preferisco altre distro (Debian)

Se non avessi questo approccio sarei probabilmente ancora su Suse che ai tempi mi era piaciuta un sacco. (con i suoi ovvi limiti)

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

no perchè ho già provato tutte le distro basate su Linux esistenti, idem per BSD e altri sistemi operativi meno nomi, compresi gli embedded OS e pure quelli di nicchia tipo Plan9, Inferno o Athena o altro di simile...

mi manca solo "il lungo corno" della Microsoft da provare, ma non credo che vorrò cimentarmi nell'impresa, oramai ho dimenticato completamente come si "aprono" le finestre   :Laughing:  , e quindi preferisco tenerle chiuse... (come diceva la mia saggia nonna: "tieni chiuse le finestre che se prendi troppi spifferi poi ti ammali")

----------

## .:deadhead:.

NO per come Gentoo mi coccola e per la sua community credo proprio che non la tradirei mai... 

L'unico limite che vedo è per macchine nn proprio recenti, ma è un limite facilmente superabile. 

Cmq se falliro nel tentativo di avere una gentoo su un pentium II MMX 200, allora mi guarderò in giro e cercherò una candidata.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> per come Gentoo mi coccola e per la sua community credo proprio che non la tradirei mai... L'unico limite che vedo è per macchine nn proprio recenti, ma è un limite facilmente superabile. Se falliro nel tentativo di avere una gentoo su un pentium II MMX 200, allora mi guarderò in giro.

 

io ce l'ho fatta un P2 266 (spinto a 300)

è ancora li che va da oltre 1 anno

tempo impiegato: poco + di 24 ore di compilazione (niente X e WM ovviamente)

----------

## lavish

Io ho votato "Si, ma solo se estremamente configurabile (Slack)" perche' su computer meno performanti e/o che necessitano maggior stabilita' preferisco proprio slack  :Wink: 

Inoltre considero questa distro come la piu' didattica e la consiglio  a tutti coloro che vogliono avvicinarsi al mondo linux cercando di capire un po' come vanno le cose. Non si puo' dare un emerge senza sapere cosa significhi ./configure && make && make install.

Gentoo deve essere IMHO un passo successivo, non una "mandrake per fighi" quotando un amico su irc eheheh   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Bè io purtroppo ormai ne sono quasi assuefatto  :Very Happy: 

La mia prima distro è stata una Mandrake 8.1   :Exclamation:  tanto per capire cosa era linux fino a quel momento per me purtroppo sconosciuto  :Sad:  poi ho trovato una stupenda Suse 8.1 poi una 9 ed infine grazie infinitamente a un mio amico dell'università l'ho trovata --Gentoo--   :Very Happy: 

In effetti non saprei come staccarmene, voglio dire il fatto di poter avere ciò che vuoi e come vuoi in modo ottimizzato rappresenta un punto direi infinito...e poi con una comunità come questa chi non passa almeno un'oretta al giorno sul forum ?

E poi come riuscire a staccarsi da un bel emerge "x" al momento del bisogno...naaahhhh

Per me Gentoo crea forte dipendenza  :Shocked:  .

Ciao a tutti !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho messo il voto perche' proverei una dstribuzione sapendo che c'e' qualcosa che vale la pena di provare (vedi debian)

----------

## lavish

Ah cmq dimenticavo... gentoo crea dipendenza e' vero... troppa anche! Considerate che sono su amd64 e ho tutto in testing quindi sono sempre li' a smanettare cercando di iperottimizzaretuttoemagaricreandoavoltequalchecasino  :Razz:  Per questo a volte evito di mettere gentoo, e non sto scherzando eheh!

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh si in effetti il problemone è che poi si passa quasi più tempo a "smanettarci" sopra che ad usarla per reale necessità  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Eh si in effetti il problemone è che poi si passa quasi più tempo a "smanettarci" sopra che ad usarla per reale necessità 

 

Togliamo pure il quasi ... eheheh

----------

## Dhaki

Ho votato la prima, perché a Gentoo ci sono arrivato passando quasi tutte le "grandi" distro presenti. Non escludo cmq che in futuro possa anche provare un *BSD o che ne so... Per adesso mi trovo benissimo con Gentoo, anzi, la sto anche mettendo su un 75Mhz   :Laughing:  . Bon, devo ammettere che le compilazioni vengono effettuate in chroot da un altro pc (hard disk pcmcia).

Se crea dipendenza? Eccome!! Non posso fare a meno di ottimizzare e personalizzare completamente il mio sistema.

----------

## zUgLiO

Si però.. ho installato Vidalinux  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

Decisamente si. Sia dipendenza tecnica dalla distribuzione che dal forum ...

Pero' si tratta di una dipendenza buona, che ti costringe a imparare e a pensare in modo generale e costruttivo.

EDIT  :Smile:  Credo di aver risposto al titolo del sondaggio, anziche' al testo della domanda...

Be', ma se dovessi cambiare anche distribuzione, quanto tempo mi servirebbe? 

----------

## hardskinone

Si. E' sempre bene avere un'alta manualita' con piu' di una distro; magari domani esce qualcosa di megli di emerge; gentoo non e' (ancora) perfetta.

----------

## matttions

HO votato No ... nn proverei un altra distro ...

Tuttavia ultimamente mi intrigano molto i computer della Mela.....

Tuttavia anche la Debian mi paicerebbe provare e capire ...

Bhò .. forse ho sbagliato voto? ..

Non lo sò.. ma credo che su questo portatile c'è nata una gentoo e credo che  ci resterà fino alla fine .  :Smile: 

Su altri computer forse ...  :Wink: 

Vedremo

----------

## croot

ho votato si, perchè dopo gentoo ho provato un'altra distro, questo non significa che uso questa nuova distro come mia distro di default.. infatti l'ho installata sotto vmware. La distro è ubuntu, ed è debian based; è una distro ultra userfriendly che avevo in mente di installare a qualche utente windows della mia rete.

----------

## Panda

Si, pero' non nel mio portatile!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Se ho un'altra macchina su cui passarmi il tempo allora ne cambio una al giorno (passando anche dai *BSD)... ma ora come ora la mia gentoo-box e' talmente soddisfacente che non mi sognerei mai di installarci sopra un'altra distro!

Penso che la dipendenza sia data dalla febbre dell'emerge sync && emerge -u world... io mi sono ripromesso di syncare il portage e aggiornare il sistema ogni due mesi. Pensandoci bene quando ero sulla slack c'era da aspettare molto piu' tempo, quindi non vedo l'utilita' di aggiornare tutto troppo spesso (a meno che non ci sia qualche ghiottissima novita') quando il tuo sistema e' a posto.

----------

## fctk

per il momento mi trovo benissimo con gentoo... ciò non significa che se in futuro esce qualche altra distro/SO migliore non compia una migrazione... bisogna sempre tendere al meglio!  :Laughing: 

quanto al titolo del 3d beh... gentoo causa dipendenza e come! non so cosa farei senza di essa... la mia vita sarebbe improvvisamente vuota...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ovviamente  :Laughing: 

----------

## mrfree

Ho risposto "Si, però..." perchè non si può mai dire...

Quando usavo Mandrake non avevo certo previsto l'avvento di Gentoo nella mia vita  :Wink: 

Allo stato attuale delle cose è ovvio che non la cambierei con nessun'altra distro, adoro la sua estrema dinamicità e versatilità; considerate che la uso anche sul mio serverino k6-2 3D da 400Mhz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io sarei di quelli che ha votato "No, però...", nel senso che ora come ora considero gentoo una delle migliori distribuzioni; tuttavia riconosco che è del tutto inadatta a pc poco performanti (a parte dei "trucchi" tipo il distcc), e che per la sua stessa natura (di essere sempre aggiornata) presenta sia dei pregi che dei difetti: è potenzialmente più instabile, anche se probabilmente più sicura visto che il sistema è aggiornatissimo

Penso sia utile non fossilizzarsi su una distribuzione sola, tuttavia a volte la pigrizia vince   :Wink: 

----------

## _sys/sid

si pero'...

Ero incerto tra si e no...

Io Provo il maggior numero di distro possibile per non rimanere "bloccato" su una sola distro ma in fin fine si ritorna sempre a Gentoo, che secondo me' e' la migliore...

----------

## assente

Ho votato sì, perchè non sono così estremista  :Razz:   alla fine gentoo è l'unica che:

- pacchettizza molto, velocemente e tutto(sorry Debian)

- emerge è fantastico, anche apt-get

- la comunità di gentoo è la migliore

..anche se reputo l'idea molto remota  :Wink: 

----------

## Geps

Sì, ora sono stabilmente a slackware con il portatile e in futuro voglio provare i *BSD.

Cmq seguo più o meno la regola di non installare due volte consecutivamente sulla stessa macchina la stessa distribuzione.

----------

## SilverXXX

Ho provato diverse distro, ma nessuna va bene come gentoo: una volta installate le componentei "base" per bene, non si hanno mai problemi e una alta configurabilità del sistema che non si ha praticamente su nessun'altra distro. Nel pc di mia mamma ho messo ubuntu, per far prima, e devo ammettere che non c'è gara, anche se è più suer-friendly. Una delle poche cose che rimpiango è che per certe finezze bisogna mettersi un pò a smanettare di script e file di configurazione, ma alla fine batte ogni distro prefatta.

ps. se però devo scegliere tra le prefatte direi suse sopra a tutte,e sotto fedora, che sono le mie preferite.

----------

## shev

Altro "si, però..."

Per conoscenza personale, curiosità e etica professionale sono portato a provare tutto ciò che mi passa per le mani, quindi non escludo assolutamente di provare altre distro/OS (anche se ormai sono veramente pochi quelli che mi mancano...). Stabilmente userò comunque gentoo e Macosx, ma sulle macchine di test, server e postazioni varie ci metto di tutto. E' difficile resistere alla curiosità di smanettare su qualcosa di nuovo, di diverso  :Smile: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

io ho messo che le provo tutte perchè mi diverto (e perchè non ho un cazzo da fare dirà qualcuno  :Razz: ) anche se gentoo è nettamente il punto fermo da un'anno a questa parte e credo per un bel pò... a proposito di os chi è che è riuscito a provare solaris....io ci ho provato con la versione per x86 sul mio portatile ma l'installazione è un inferno altro che gentoo non mi riconosceva nulla!!  :Sad: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## ElDios

Sì proverei altre distro...se Gentoo non fosse così maledettamente bella, comoda e vicina al mio modo di pensare Linux....quindi non provo altre un po' per mancanza di mezzi (pc su cui testare) un po' perchè mi piace troppo come gestisce le cose Gentoo...il sunto?

GENTOO DA DIPENDENZA!! 

....giustificata però!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

Boh, forse proverei un'altra distro se ne sentissi la necessità... certo al momento gentoo fa tutto quello che voglio da una distribuzione linux e non vedo perché "passare il tempo" provandone altre.

Il giorno in cui mi andrà stretta ci penserò....

----------

## federico

Tutt'ora mi trovo a gestire diverse distribuzioni per mia scelta organizzativa, per il tempo mi ha fatto capire che oltre a gentoo lavoro bene con slackware. Tuttavia anche quando ho un problema con un'altra distribuzione provo a rifarmi al forum di gentoo applicando le soluzioni alle diverse distro.

Federico

----------

## toniocartonio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Volevo installare una slackware su un portatile ormai un po' troppo vecchiotto per reggere i ritmi di compilazione di gentoo (pentium III 1ghz)... 

 

Ehm... il mio laptop é un PIII 1130 Mhz e gentoo ci gira che é una bellezza (con KDE 3.3.1)... inoltre l´ho anche installato su un vecchio PII 450 Mhz che mi fa da serverino web/ftp/mail...

Di distro ne ho provate tante.... e nessuna mi ha soddisfatto in maniera completa come gentoo... purtroppo piú che gentoo, é emerge a darmi problemi di intossicazione e dipendenza... saró malato... ma quanto é figo fare gli aggiornamenti di sistema...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mistobaan

Bisogna sempre sperimentare nuove distro ma solo se ci sono novita' apprezzabbili.

Cmq per ora non penso.. gentoo ha tutto cio' che mi serve  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

personalmente sono sempre aperto a provare nuove soluzioni, anche perchè come hanno già detto diverse persone "non è detto che non esca qualcosa di meglio". ultimamente poi mi sto rendendo conto che per molti aspetti gentoo non è così *pratica*. prima di ricevere frustate mi spiego:

1 - su un server in produzione, gli aggiornamenti (almeno quelli di sicurezza) non sono così alla mano a meno che non si effettua la compilazione su una macchina a parte, cosa non sempre possibile, purtroppo :/

2 - non so perchè, ma sembra una certezza che per quanti sforzi si possano fare, alla fine il sistema prima o poi si "sporca", se non fosse così, non ci sarebbero così tanti sforzi per scrivere tool di pulizia (come non pensare all'ottimo unclepine?). nonostante tutto, qualche *zozzeria* rimane sempre. passino i file in /etc che è una questione pratica (sai che palle a riconfigurare tutto?  :Wink:  ) ma spesso rimane anche altro in giro per la /usr .

3 - qualcuno dirà che esistono i GRP, ma non *coprono* molti programmi, perdipiù spesso non sono aggiornati :/

nonostante questi difetti, non riesco a trovare di meglio tra le distro linux (no, neanche debian e slack dalla quale provengo). spero quindi che gentoo (anzi, emerge) migliori maggiormente. se fosse come la sua comunità sarebbe perfetta  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Cazzantonio

Penso tu abbia fatto un ottimo riassunto...

Effettivamente a gentoo mancano una maggiore pulizia e pacchetti precompilati (per tutto, non solo per i più grossi)

Però la pulizia uno se la può anche fare da se se una volta che ci ha preso la mano (di solito resta roba nella documentazione e qualche libreria a giro...), ed è vero che non bisogna per forza aggiornare ogni tre secondi tutto il sistema...

Del resto se uno vuole tutto precompilato e stabile c'è Debian che fa il suo ottimo lavoro, gentoo è solo per quelli che vogliono solo pacchetti aggiornatissimi (senza la fatica di scaricarseli a mano...)

P.S.

"a meno che non si effettua la compilazione" ---> "a meno che non si effettui la compilazione"

I congiuntivi....  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## _-}FaDe{-_

Ciao a tutti questo è il mio primo post nel forum!!!   :Embarassed: 

Utilizzo Gentoo da quasi un'anno ed è ovviamente la mia distro preferita. Al sondaggio ho risposto "Si, io le provo tutte le distro perchè mi diverto", i test naturalmente li faccio utilizzando un'altra macchina infatti Gentoo almeno sulla mia workstation è un *must* tant'è che ormai ho eliminato anche il dual boot   :Very Happy:   Anche io sono tra quelli sempre aperti a cercare e conoscere nuove soluzioni che magari possono essere integrate in Gentoo per arricchirla (cosa fattibile vista la sua estrema flessibilità)  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao a tutti!

Utilizzo Gentoo da meno di un mese. L'installazione sull'AMD64 è stata un'Odissea, però sto apprezzando sempre di più questa distribuzione che mi pare decisamente la migliore.

Detto questo, la uso a casa. Ai clienti ai quali devi installare un server Linux di solito installo Slackware. Ho l'impressione che infatti con Gentoo ci metterei troppo (Slackware in una mattinata la si installa e configura a puntino). Mmm, però ora che ci penso con Gentoo potrei fatturare più ore di lavoro...  :Very Happy: 

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## Nightfall82

Io ho votato "Si, ma solo se il gestita tramite un simil-emerge".

Beh, ragazzi... anche io sono passato per le varie mandrake, fedora e compagnia bella... ma volete mettere il vantaggio di un repository?

Mi manca solo Debian da provare... perciò ho votato così.

Ora però vorrei cogliere l'occasione per innescare un po' di polemica... Penso che SE MAI me ne andrò da Gentoo, sarà per l'unico difetto che vi ho trovato: la mancanza di pacchetti precompilati.

Le occasioni in cui mi sono accorto che questa è una grave mancanza sono le seguenti:

1) Quando non ho tempo/voglia di compilare... Mi sono trovato molte volte a dire "Sarebbe bello installare XXX, ma che palle! Chissà quanto ci mette".

2) Quando penso a quale distribuzione potrei installare ai miei amici che vorrebbero provare linux... Io ho la mia Gentoo, mi ci trovo benone... però ho pure un Athlon-XP 2000+... 

E al tipo con il Pentium III 800?

Impensabile, credo... se anche procedessi a installare gentoo mediante GRP, poi per compilare qualche programma aggiornato impiegherebbe troppo tempo! (Vedi anche punto 1)

E non sarebbe nemmeno pensabile che si potrebbe accontentare dei precompilati che escono con ogni nuova distribuzione Gentoo: primo perché non sono tanti... secondo perché... ora Gentoo uscirà due volte all'anno!!!

Insomma, credo che Gentoo rimarrà confinata ad un certo tipo di utente: quello che ama avere tutti i programmi compilati in modo da spremere al massimo la sua linux box. Per questi, Gentoo è il massimo!

Per gli altri... quelli che non possono permettersi le lunghe compilazioni per motivi di tempo, o voglia,  o CPU... beh... peccato per loro! Non sanno cosa si perdono: l'ottima documentazione, la comunità di gente OK, l'efficienza e semplicità di portage ed emerge,  ecc. ecc.

Non penso sia giusto: quando pure io mi stancherò di ore di compilazione, penso che...

...

...

...

...

...

apt-get install

----------

## Peach

 *Nightfall82 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> E al tipo con il Pentium III 800?
> 
> ...

 

Parli di me? cos'hai contro la mia macchina?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

anche se ha 300MHz in + devo dire che lo stage1 le ha fatto solo che bene, dopo anni di instupidimento winsos.. bah

Per quanto mi riguarda devo dire che se dovessi scegliere forse proverei ad installare Slaka... o tipo LinuxFromScratch  :Razz:  chissà se reffo!

----------

## stefanonafets

[OT]

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> devo dire che lo stage1 le ha fatto solo che bene, dopo anni di instupidimento winsos.. bah 
> 
> ...

 

Grande, io ho installato + volte su una Epia V8000 (processore da 800Mhz@600... ???), NO PROBLEM, si tratta solo di aspettare un pochino...

[/OT]

Cmq, Si, però...

Ho intenzione di provare LFS (Linux From Scratch), e cmq (ad esempio) se vuoi installare linux su un AS/400 (o meglio IBM iSeries), devi conoscere OS/400...

Sempre disposto a provare nuovi OS (e nuovi sistemi, nuove periferiche, nuove architetture, ecc) per divertimento...

----------

## Momentime

Sì, però...

Però con moderazione!

Ho una partizione rescue con Mdk10 installata giusto ieri.. tra poco verrà sostituita da Fedora Core 3.

Il mio voto si spiega solo per il fatto che generalmente faccio sempre SEMPRE S E M P R E casino con Linux, anche perché mi diverto (l'ho ammesso, dopo tutti questi anni =).. e quindi ho bisogno di una distro veloce da installare che mi faccia reinstallare Gentoo o aggiustarla. 

Inoltre si avvicina il Linux Day 2004 (e ricordiamolo un'altra volta, dai =).. e noi (www.plugs.it pLUGS -- progetto Linux User Group Sassari) abbiamo deciso di usare Fedora Core 3.. cioè

Installiamo Fedora Core 3 davanti alla gente come talk di apertura (Installazione, Filosofia, file System, varie ed eventuali -- è un pacco così. lo so =).

Facciamo tutti i talk davanti alla gente sulla stessa macchina.

Se qualche talk usa programmi non inclusi nei CD/DVD di FC lo installiamo davanti a tutti per fargli vedere come fare.

Non ho osato proporre Gentoo al posto di FC per il fatto che FC installa in 30 minuti, senza fare casini, senza dover configurare troppo, ecc. ecc.. Vorrei vedere gli altri con Gentoo. Gli altri.. perché io sto BENISSIMO con Gentoo.

Alla fine: Gentoo crea dipendenza? ECCOME!

Provate a compilare una beta release di gnome su.. hmmm.. mandrake. Provateci, e poi mi dite =) Io me ne starò qui con la mia bella Gentoo!

P.S.: Si può essere Off Topic in un Topic Off Topic? Perché credo di esserlo stato 10 righe fa =)

----------

## BlueRaven

Sì, userei e uso anche altre distribuzioni: ad esempio, stavo pensando di migrare tutte le macchine server a Gentoo, poi ho scoperto un'altra distro (di cui, per correttezza, non faccio il nome) ed è stato amore a prima vista.

Continuo ad utilizzare Gentoo sul portatile, anche perché l'altra per PPC non esiste, ma sui server, dove ho esigenze diverse (installazione e aggiornamenti rapidi, pulizia estrema, il package manager più evoluto che abbia mai visto per la manutenzione, creazione dei pacchetti semplicissima e velocissima), sto utilizzando quella.

Per cui, mai dire mai... anche se una comunità come questa non credo esista da altre parti.

----------

## randomaze

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> ho scoperto un'altra distro (di cui, per correttezza, non faccio il nome) ed è stato amore a prima vista.

 

Beh, a questo punto ci incuriosisci... fuori il nome  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

secondo me si chiama Slack   :Wink: 

----------

## BlueRaven

OK, visto che è stato chiesto esplicitamente: Arch Linux, http://www.archlinux.org.

Non dico di più, chi vuole mi contatti pure in private.

----------

## tuxer

e perché volevi tenere tutto questo segreto scusa?

comunque ho degli amici che usano arch e si trovano bene...

----------

## randomaze

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> e perché volevi tenere tutto questo segreto scusa?

 

Beh, molto corretto da parte sua, infatti non voleva fare pubblicitá ad un'altra distro in un forum gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

Si,Pero...Pero' solo perche' in informatica i tempi cambiano velocemente...e non si puo' mai dire mai.

Causa Dipendenza Eccome!Uno sta sempre la a compilare,e compilare e compilare...anche se poi magari *senza* un reale motivo!

PS: Penso che i casini uno li crea inconsciamente, perche' cosi' poi si diverte a risolverli (e scopre sempre qualcosetta di utile)

----------

## BlueRaven

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [Beh, molto corretto da parte sua, infatti non voleva fare pubblicitá ad un'altra distro in un forum gentoo 

 

Esattamente!  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

http://www.archlinux.org/docs/it/guide/install/arch-install-guide.html#SEC1.1

 *documentazione arch linux wrote:*   

> Tra i suoi obiettivi c'è la semplicità e la leggerezza, sono state eliminate alcune porzioni di sistema relativamente inutili come /usr/doc e le pagine info. Per esperienza personale sono cose poco usate e informazioni equivalenti possono essere ottenute sulla rete.

 

Non fa per me!

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> http://www.archlinux.org/docs/it/guide/install/arch-install-guide.html#SEC1.1
> 
>  *documentazione arch linux wrote:*   Tra i suoi obiettivi c'è la semplicità e la leggerezza, sono state eliminate alcune porzioni di sistema relativamente inutili come /usr/doc e le pagine info. Per esperienza personale sono cose poco usate e informazioni equivalenti possono essere ottenute sulla rete. 
> 
> Non fa per me!

 

Concordo. Come si fa a rilasciare una distro senza documentazione   :Question: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Concordo. Come si fa a rilasciare una distro senza documentazione  

 

Le man pages ci sono, quante volte hai usato info al loro posto?

Se poi si vogliono i README e tutto il resto, di solito basta guardare il sito dell'applicazione o al limite prendere i sorgenti ufficiali.

Non è mia intenzione fare una polemica in un forum dedicato ad un'altra distribuzione, consideratelo diritto di replica ad un'affermazione IMHO infondata.  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Quote:*   

> gnunghino root # du /usr/doc/ -sh
> 
> 288M    /usr/doc/

 

----------

## =DvD=

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Le man pages ci sono, quante volte hai usato info al loro posto?

 

Io per la bash lo faccio spesso!

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Se poi si vogliono i README e tutto il resto, di solito basta guardare il sito dell'applicazione o al limite prendere i sorgenti ufficiali.
> 
> 

 

Io trovo più comodo guardare in /usr/doc

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Non è mia intenzione fare una polemica in un forum dedicato ad un'altra distribuzione, consideratelo diritto di replica ad un'affermazione IMHO infondata. 

 

Ma con gentoo se metti -doc fai la stessa cosa!

Sono punti di vista o abitudini, io preferisco avere doc sulla macchina!

----------

## gutter

Premetto che non voglio assolutamnente scatenare flame di alcun tipo   :Wink:   ti espongo le ragioni per cui non credo sia una buona idea il non avere documentazione sul sw installato.

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le man pages ci sono, quante volte hai usato info al loro posto?
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Non appena scrivi un poco di C per diletto o per lavoro ti renderai conto di quanto le pagine info siano molto più aggiornate e molto più dettagliate delle pagine man.

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se poi si vogliono i README e tutto il resto, di solito basta guardare il sito dell'applicazione o al limite prendere i sorgenti ufficiali.
> 
> Non è mia intenzione fare una polemica in un forum dedicato ad un'altra distribuzione, consideratelo diritto di replica ad un'affermazione IMHO infondata. 

 

Metti il caso che stai configurando un software e non sei online come risolvi il problema della documentazione  :Question: 

----------

## =DvD=

Semplicemente impongono una cosa che su gentoo puoi scegliere di fare o non fare  :Wink: 

(use "doc") =D

----------

## RenfildDust

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Volevo installare una slackware su un portatile ormai un po' troppo vecchiotto per reggere i ritmi di compilazione di gentoo (pentium III 1ghz)... mi è presa una fatica indescrivibile tanto che sto valutando di potare tutto e mettere una gentoo pure lì!  

 

Sto navigado da un PIII 650 con Kde e OOffice da stage1 tutto compilato! 1 settimana di installazione!!! :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Lucacri

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Eh si in effetti il problemone è che poi si passa quasi più tempo a "smanettarci" sopra che ad usarla per reale necessità 

 

Ah ecco allora non sono l'unico!! Credevo di avere qualche sindrome da emerge -e world ma non sono il solo  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterX

ODDIO!!

Io sono completamente assuefatto!

Se potessi la metterei in qualsiasi cosa che prevede un sistema operativo...

semplicemente perchè è una distro apparentemente difficile, ma una volta

carpito il meccanismo e aver fatto un'pò di pratica...ti entra nel sangue  :Twisted Evil: 

Sia per lavoro che per divertimento, installo SOLO gentoo; sia perchè mi trovo a mio

agio sia perchè è potentissima rispetto ad altre distro.

C'è il mito della Debian (anche io l'ho provata, come tante altre distro), ma appunto è

solo un mito! Personalmente la gentoo la trovo più sicura ed elastica per quanto riguarda

i software ed i suoi aggiornamenti.

Ciao  :Laughing: 

EDIT: io l'ho installata su un P3 a 800Mhz, quindi Cazzantonio non preoccuparti  :Wink: 

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi un po' la mia esperienza:

ho usato per circa 4 anni debian, poi, spinto dal fatto che i pacchetti fossero tutti compilati per i386, ho cercato una distribuzione che mi permettesse di utilizzare meglio il mio processore. Così ho provato Archlinux (circa 1 settimana), Slackware (ancora meno), poi ho trovato Gentoo e l'ho tenuta in dual boot con debian per un po'. L'ho disinstallata perché non riuscivo a capirla (... dopo 3 anni di debian e apt!). Ma poi l'ho reinstallata e l'ho "assorbita", almeno in linea generale, fino a che ho disinstallato completamente Debian. Qualche giorno fa ho deciso di provare ad installare di nuovo Debian per provare Sarge. Installata in circa un'ora e mezza, con X e WM configurati, ma mi dava la sensazione di non avere il sistema in mano. E così l'ho tolta definitivamente.

Il grosso punto forte di debian secondo me è la gestione dei pacchetti e delle dipendenze, ma per quanto riguarda la configurazione del sistema sta diventando troppo automatizzata (con debconf) per i miei gusti e non mi permette di capire a fondo il funzionamento del sistema.

Tutto IMHO naturalmente!

Ciao  :Wink: 

P.S.: per rispondere al sondaggio quindi per adesso mi tengo gentoo, magari ogni tanto provo qualche nuova distribuzione ma solo per curiosità

----------

## cagnaluia

Dopo aver provato Gentoo proveresti un'altra distro?....

no! però per PROVARLE le proverei.....

----------

## Apetrini

Sono ex utente slackware.

Una volta ero convinto che fosse la migliore, poi un giorno per gioco ho voluto provare gentoo (c'era un tipo che continuava a sostenere che è meglio di slack e di tutte le altre distro, ma io ero diffidente) e quando l'ho messa su sono andato fuori di testa....

Non finirò mai di ringraziare questa persona, se non l'avessi incontrata sarei rimasto nelle tenebre per chissa quanto tempo.

Ho provato Slackware, Debian, Red-hat, Mandrake (all'epoca era ancora con quel nome), Yoper, Suse, ma mi sembrano tutte lontane anni luce da Gentoo.

Ho messo gentoo anche su una macchina datata come un Duron 600, non gli ho fatto fare la compilazione bensi ho usato un altra macchina per creare i binari (un 2400) e ora il mio duron va che è na scheggia....

Questo è quello che adoro di gentoo .... qualsiasi cosa che ti viene in mente la puoi fare, con gentoo non hai limiti!!

Molta gente pensa gentoo sia solo "compilazione"...e il clasico discorso che sento è :"io non ho bisogno di prestazioni al top che me ne faccio di gentoo?".

Ma perche la gente dive essere cosi ottusa???

LA gentoo compila praticamente tutto, ma non è certo solo questo che rende la distro cosi "avanti".

Tutto il sistema è studiato per facilitare l'utente quando mette mano ai file di configurazione e comunque quando mette mano al sistema in generale.

Una volta ho provato a fare delle cose a mano su mandrake....non vi dico che agonia...file di configurazioni tutto in uno, illegibili, mille script che richiamano altri script... volevo spararmi sui co****ni.

e poi non dimentichiamo il forum, che per me è parte integrante della distro.... cavoli è come avere un assistenza 24ore su 24 per tutto l'anno Gratis.

Penso che difficilmente andro su un altra distro... se potessi gentoo la metterei pure nel cellulare(Sto aspettando che qualche anima coi contro ca**i faccia un porting del kernel su symbian).

----------

## akx

Si, però....non in questo pc e non allo stato attuale, ora sento molto parlare di Debian e senceramente invece che suscitare interesse a me ha fatto l'effetto opposto. Proverei un'altra distro solo se altamente configurabile

----------

## Gaspyd

Sono stato anni su slackware senza mai riuscire a sostituirla (provata deb ma niente feeling) appena sono passato all'adsl ho installato gentoo ed ora mi ritrovo con lo stesso problema che avevo su slack (non riesco a cambiare)  :Wink: 

Sul portatile ho piazzato arch linux per provare il mondo kde (su gentoo uso gnome o fluxbox) senza aspettare ore ed ore per la compilazione; non male e per ora regge ancora ma so già che prima o poi anche il mio portatile diventerà gentooniano ...... magari sfruttando distcc .... ma ho 2 architetture diverse (amd64 sul fisso gentoo e P_IV su laptop) non credo si possa utilizzare la compilazione distribuita vero ?

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> magari sfruttando distcc .... ma ho 2 architetture diverse (amd64 sul fisso gentoo e P_IV su laptop) non credo si possa utilizzare la compilazione distribuita vero ?

 

Credo che basti impostare march=i686 in make.conf...Tanto ti garantisco non cambia molto (a meno che non usi l'amd64 a 64bit, ovviamente  :Very Happy: )...

Per quanto riguarda il thread invece, dico la mia...

Quoto *** (cioe' non mi ricordo chi e' e non c'ho voglia di andarlo a ripescare  :Embarassed: ) quando dice che uno dei problemi di gentoo e' l'assenza di precompilati quando uno non ha voglia/tempo di ricompilare...E per me e' l'unico problema che ha e l'unica cosa che mi spingerebbe a cambiare distro...

@Apetrini: Ti lamenti di Mandrake? Prova Fedora...Ci credi che non sono riuscito a configurare Apache che continuava a negarmi l'accesso al website?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

Io dico solo che negli anni passati le ho provate tute, per gustare i pregi ed i difetti di ogni distro....arrivò il giorno che installai gentoo....trovai quella giusta e da allora non ho più cambiato   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> http://www.archlinux.org/docs/it/guide/install/arch-install-guide.html#SEC1.1
> 
>  *documentazione arch linux wrote:*   Tra i suoi obiettivi c'è la semplicità e la leggerezza, sono state eliminate alcune porzioni di sistema relativamente inutili come /usr/doc e le pagine info. Per esperienza personale sono cose poco usate e informazioni equivalenti possono essere ottenute sulla rete. 
> 
> Non fa per me!

 

Invece fa per me. L'ho messa su un P2 350 =D

----------

